# Chlamydia



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2022)

Asking for a friend 

No seriously we are watching Lovesick a Channel 4 program being shown on Netflix, the premise is that a young man has Chlamydia & has to contact his sexual partners to advise them they also may need treatment. Each episode follows how that goes with each partner with an unrequited love story thrown in, the thing that surprised us is he is going back 3 years, we are very naive at these things, is this required or is it just to build the story around?

Please share your personal experiences, or maybe not, the web just says you should contact them but not a period.


----------



## midlife (10 Sep 2022)

Genito urinary clinics still do 'contact tracing', their expertise was used as part of Covid 19 test and trace.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Sep 2022)

Sh24 a postal sexual health mot service recommend telling partners within past 6 months.

I did a complete test this week as it happens and got texted the results.


----------



## presta (10 Sep 2022)

Isn't chlamydia one that sometimes has no symptoms? In which case you could presumably have it indefinitely without knowing.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Sep 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Sh24 a postal sexual health mot service recommend telling partners within past 6 months.
> 
> I did a complete test this week as it happens and got texted the results.
> 
> View attachment 660578



Reminds me of the old joke:
what’s worse than your doctor telling you that you’ve got VD?
Your dentist.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> Isn't chlamydia one that sometimes has no symptoms? In which case you could presumably have it indefinitely without knowing.



Think so


----------



## lazybloke (10 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> Isn't chlamydia one that sometimes has no symptoms? In which case you could presumably have it indefinitely without knowing.



Yes (general knowledge!)


----------



## Brandane (10 Sep 2022)

Dayvo said:


> Reminds me of the old joke:
> what’s worse than your doctor telling you that you’ve got VD?
> Your dentist.



Reminds me of another old (80's) joke, when I was the not so proud owner of a Barratt house....
What's the difference between an STD and a Barratt house?
You can get rid of an STD.... 

I did eventually get rid of it (the Barratt house!!!) but I must have been one of the very few people who managed to LOSE money on property in the mid 80's .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Asking for a friend
> 
> No seriously we are watching Lovesick a Channel 4 program being shown on Netflix, the premise is that a young man has Chlamydia & has to contact his sexual partners to advise them they also may need treatment. Each episode follows how that goes with each partner with an unrequited love story thrown in, the thing that surprised us is he is going back 3 years, we are very naive at these things, is this required or is it just to build the story around?
> 
> Please share your personal experiences, or maybe not, the web just says you should contact them but not a period.



No idea re the 3 year thingy; but we enjoyed the film when we watched it sometime back.

We both agreed that it would be horrible to meet an ex' with a dose of something - although ex's are a long way back for both of us so if they did have something it wouldn't be affecting us now.

And neither of us has ever had an STD either.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> Isn't chlamydia one that sometimes has no symptoms? In which case you could presumably have it indefinitely without knowing.



I thought it was only for 'several' years and not indefinitely.

Might be wrong as I am no expert on these matters.

Happy to be corrected.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> Isn't chlamydia one that sometimes has no symptoms? In which case you could presumably have it indefinitely without knowing.



Yep. And I speak from experience on that one. It can be pretty nasty too, affecting fertility, permanently for some people.


----------

